# The Blues Did it...



## mike4lorie (Jun 13, 2019)

The Blues have won their very first Stanley Cup in 52 years. It was all Blues last night, they were the hungrier team.  I thought for sure since they blew game six, the Bruins would come back and hammer them in game 7 in Boston. But that was not the case, the blues came out and did the job winning 4 - 1. 

Now the long wait for hockey season to start again...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 13, 2019)

*St Louis Blues win Stanley Cup*

I'm happy the St.Louis Blues won this yr's Stanley Cup Championship in Game 7 over Boston Bruins,4-1
This is the team's 1st win in its franchise
The other reason I'm happy for the team,one of its players,Ryan O'Reilly was named MVP.He was a popular player when he was with Buffalo Sabres,was traded last July to St.Louis
I always like when another team which isn't favored to win does Sue


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2019)

Go Blue St. Lou


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 15, 2019)

That's a feat considering they were one of the original expansion teams. Another sport where somebody else wins other than the same old. Kudo's to the Blues. Especially being considered the worst team by mid season. From worst to first. Shows how close many teams are to winning when losing.


----------

